# Gravely Tug?



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi Gravely fans. 
Last month I had to go to NC to work in a customers plant. The customer picked me up at Raleigh-Durham in a Piper Citation (small twin jet) & flew me into a small rural airport. 
Guess what the pilot used to put the plane in the hanger? A GRAVELY! He has a two-wheeled power unit that has a hydraulic lift on the back. On the hydraulic unit he's got a tow bar rigged up that lets him hook to the front wheel & push or pull the plane wherever he wants. He just sits on the hood. It worked great. I didn't know Gravely made a power unit to do this. I tried to look it up on their website but couldn't find it. Is this something he's done himself?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Lots of the old Gravely's got turned into something along this line. Steel mils pushing carts, moving planes, pushing cars, they do it all. Just kinda an all in one power unit. Doupt they were made this way from the factury, but maybe if the contract was big enough. [the armry, the USPS,etc]


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

Along the same lines wewe an AIR DEERE and a Wheel Horse that were actually sold that way. Pretty neat idea i would say. I guess you can still get them. Probably expensive though. Although if you have a personal jet, not that bad BTW Cessna mahes the Citation line just FYI


----------



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

Carm, you are right! 
Cessna makes the Citation. I've flown in many small aircraft over the last 30 yrs, going to job sites, ect.
You'd think a guy who's an EAA member outta know the diff! It was a cool setup that guy had & it worked like a charm.

steve, EAA #723308.


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

Toolman, I figured you were an aviation type (as am I) by your cool avatar. EAA 0645042


----------

